# Mitre sleds



## Rayman24 (Jan 9, 2012)

Any mitre sleds our there to share…looking to equip my Ridgid TS with one…appreciate the future posts, and advice!


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Check this out. Built this last year…






There are a bunch on this site as well. Do a search for miter sled, some unique designs


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

I like this one. Pick whatever size and shape makes sense for you, actually build a few. But that video is the best I have seen on how to build a sled. The only thing I would add is a warning guard on the back of the sled, but you can search around for other ideas for that, there are a few of em.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

woodworkingformeremortals.com did a video of one.


----------



## Rayman24 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for the posts


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

Micro Jig's July newsletter highlighted a video on mitering small moldings using a sled I designed for them. The free plans will be released in the August newsletter which should be out any day. If you subscribe, the plans are free.

Micro Jig

Ralph


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Ralph, I don't see it just the site.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the Incra miter runners. Get you a couple of them and you can make a really nice sled. It's just about easy to make a combination crosscut and miter sled BTW.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

